# looking for old shipmates



## billysummers (Jun 5, 2012)

anyone out there sail mv silverbeck jan.1965 to july65


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

billysummers,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Enjoy all we have to offer.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Billy *and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Belated welcome*

Billy,

Also on behalf of the Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
I see you have been a member for some time and I hope you are thoroughly enjoying the SN experience.
Now that you've taken the plunge, keep posting. (Thumb)


----------

